# How to lengthen luteal phase



## Batia (May 21, 2009)

I have had two full cycles since they returned 11 1/2 months pp. I just started my 3rd cycle and am on day 3.
My first cycle I did not ovulate and it was 36 days long. This past cycle; my 2nd cycle was 26 days long and I did ovulate but I ovulated on day 20-21 so I only had a 5 day luteal phase. 
I know this is normal with bf and the return of cycles. 
Will it get longer as my cycles regulate? 
Is there anything I can do to lengthen them? besides Vitex? The last time I took it in 2009 it caused mid cycle bleeding so I am wanting to try other things before I try it again.
Someone mentioned vitamin B? Is it all the B's or a certain one? Anything else? 
TIA!!


----------



## renavoo (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Batia, I had the same issue and I still have slightly short LPs. (They are in the 12 day range right now but better than the 9 days it was previously.) I take B6 to lengthen them. I also take vitamin D3. Clinical studies have shown that both are important to increase fertility and B6 has been linked to LPs. Otherwise, you may want to see a doctor and perhaps they can prescribe or recommend a progesterone supplement?

Good luck!!


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

My cycles were like that postpartum for almost a year after getting AF back. So it could just take some more time and/or partial or full weaning. Prior to my first pregnancy I had a short LP, too, and used vitamin B6 and tweaks to my diet and exercise routine to lengthen it. Since progesterone and estrogen are stored in fat, having too little or too much can affect when you ovulate and how long your LP is. So if you're a little underweight try adding more calories and toning down your exercise routine. If you're a little overweight examine your diet to see where you could make it healthier and think about adding in more exercise. But honestly, you might try all these things and find that what it's really going to take is time. Time for you to regulate and time for your LO to get older and cut back on nursing.


----------



## Batia (May 21, 2009)

How much B6 should I take? I started taking it but wondering how much I should take a day? Right now I am taking 100mg..


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

100 mg should be plenty.


----------



## jodi5 (Mar 6, 2006)

On the Marquette nfp site, they often say that the first LP postpartum is usually very short at first, often around 6 days. They also say that ovulation is usually delayed and up to 90 days is normal. You might find it will just take some time for your cycles to get back to normal. Now I wouldn't mind if my LP was a little longer as well. I have had 2 cycles postpartum as well. My LP has been 11 days so far so it could be that that is what it will be for me. My cyles generally seem to go back to normal almost immediately once they come back postpartum but I know that is not the norm. My son is 15 months old.


----------

